# Anyone lost a "no-expiration" Disney ticket?



## DG001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Every time we plan a Florida trip, I float the idea to my DH to "lock in" prices with a No Expiration ticket. However, we always come back to the argument that we will probably lose the ticket at some point and thus lose the entire money (and my paper management ability being what it is, this is not a entirely unlikely scenario  ).

Can anyone tell me how these tickets look? Are they 5 (or 10) seperate individual tickets, and you just use one each time you go? Or is it just one physical ticket that they "punch" or electronically record against when used?

I think I heard that its one per person - so my daughter can't use mine - but how do they check that? 

Also - for not so frequent visitors (we go maybe once every two years, might go more when my toddlers grow up) - any tips for "hanging on" to the tickets?

What happens when you lose one? Can Disney "track" it, and replace the ticket? 

Please tell me they are like e-tickets and you can just re-print!!!

Thanks!


----------



## chap7 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if you were to photocopy the front and back of the ticket you could use that to get another actual ticket in the event that you lost the original.  Now if you lose the photocopy as well...


----------



## gmarine (Aug 5, 2008)

Each ticket is like credit card. Used/unused days do not show on it. The first time you use the ticket your index finger is scanned so you are supposed to be the only person who can use it. However there have been reports of tickets being exchanged among people without a problem, but thats not always the case.

Just put the tickets in a safe place where you keep other important documents.


----------



## xzhan02 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's just one piece of paper like ticket (not even the thick plastic kind).  One year we managed to put them in washer right before heading to Beach Club hotel for dinner and going to Epcot for Illumination show.  The tickets were obviously ruined, but the back letterings were still visible.  At the Beach club, they were able to trace the tickets and gave us the unused portion as single day tickets.  We did lose the plus features (waterparks etc).  We were told that the Disney park could have given us full replacement as long as the tickets are traceable, so a photocopy should work.  

One likely place to lose tickets is at the FastPass machine.  I've found tickets there twice.


----------



## rsnash (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't just photocopy it, scan the front and back and then send it to yourself in an email. That way if you are at the park you can still retrieve the data.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep the original documentation when you buy them.  It has the information about the tickets including the number that references the tickets.  You can take it to any guest services location and they will give you a new ticket.

You do get a thick plastic card if you stay on Disney property.  It doubles as your room key.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 5, 2008)

I photo copied both back and front of mine, scan it on my computer and email it to myself in case I lose it while in Orlando.

I purchased a 6 day/ water parks & more/ no expire tickets and have plans to stretch them out a total of 4 years (2 days park/2 days more) per visit.  I did it with the first set and this is only my 2nd set.  I supplement by purchasing party tickets (Pirate & Princess / Halloween / Christmas) which is 1/2 price and gets you in the park around 3:30pm til 12:00am and you experience different activities per party.


----------



## jercal10 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had some for over twenty years! They had punches originally.


----------



## cigarboo (Aug 5, 2008)

> One likely place to lose tickets is at the FastPass machine. I've found tickets there twice



That's where I lost mine! 5 brand new 10 day non-exp tickets. My heart was pounding so hard, I thought it was going to jump right out of my chest. Luckily I wrote the back of the numbers down on a sheet of paper and had it with me. I'm usually never that responsible. Guest services replaced them.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 5, 2008)

*Disney tickets*

Have no expire tickets.
 I keep them in my travel folio that I keep my passports in - in a safe.  The nice folio's I got from Liberty Travel years ago.  We have 4 of them.  I normally load one of them with the passports when we go out of the country.

In Aruba a few months ago, I was looking at the passports and the disney tickets were in there.  My mistake, as I try to leave them at home with the other folios.


----------



## gretel (Aug 6, 2008)

You can call Disney and they will tell you how many days you have left on your tickets by giving them the series of numbers from the back of the tickets.

There is good news and bad news:

The good: if you purchase a child ticket and the child turns 10, they will upgrade the ticket to an adult ticket for the remainder of the ticket free of charge.

The bad: if you want to go to another park on the same day (park hop) but did not buy this option, you have to purchase the park hopper upgrade for the day instead of being able to use another day from the ticket for the second park (I found this out the hard way!)

We have had to put our fingers in for scanning but have used different tickets for different people in our group (just to test it) and have never been stopped.


----------



## shame711 (Aug 6, 2008)

All that has been stated above is good advice.  The tickets look the same as the standard ticket they just have ‘no expiration’ printed on them.  Photo copy them incase you lose them.  I used to mail a copy of the photo copy to use at Disney a couple of days before we left…just in case.  I like that scanning and emailing idea, saves a stamp. 

This may sound a little extreme but we keep ours in our safe deposit box because of the value of them ($1,000++ replacement value for our family).  That way I know where they are and won’t get lost.


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 6, 2008)

gretel said:


> The good: if you purchase a child ticket and the child turns 10, they will upgrade the ticket to an adult ticket for the remainder of the ticket free of charge.


We are in this situation.  We have a non-expiring child's ticket that was partially used several years ago.  Do you have to go to guest services for the upgrade or do you just continue using the ticket?


----------



## DG001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome! This is exactly what I wanted to hear!

See, Fastpass, washing machines and the bottom of the sock drawer are such obvious "important paper traps" to me - that is exactly why we have not bought this option!

Too late for this years' price hikes - but hopefully we won't have to pay up the next few years!


----------



## gretel (Aug 6, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> We are in this situation.  We have a non-expiring child's ticket that was partially used several years ago.  Do you have to go to guest services for the upgrade or do you just continue using the ticket?



You need to go to Guest Services.


----------



## elaine (Aug 6, 2008)

*Guest Services can look up A LOT of stuff*

if you charged on a CC and you have the CC, if you charge at resort hotel, etc., they can ususally find it. If you bought thru authorized seller, such as ticket mania, etc., sometimes they can even look it up by that transaction number.  One woman called her CC company from a year prior and get a copy of her old statement and Guest Services found the tickets based upon the transaction number.
Of course, the BEST thing is to photocopy 2X--put one in safe place and one in your suitcase--in case you lose while on a trip.  WDW is the BEST I have every seen about replacing tickets.


----------



## charford (Aug 7, 2008)

My purse was stolen with my non-expiring Disney tickets in them. Even though I had the original receipts with the necessary data, Disney couldn't help me because I had purchased them at the resort. I called the resort and they couldn't help me either. The tickets still had 7 days on them and there were 3 tickets, an awful lot of money. Disney could have helped me if I had purchased them from Disney. They still had the data in their system from tickets I had purchased 3 years earlier. So, my advice is to purchase the non-expiring ones directly from Disney. 

BTW, my purse was found 6 months later, with the Disney tickets in it!


----------



## rsackett (Aug 7, 2008)

charford said:


> BTW, my purse was found 6 months later, with the Disney tickets in it!




Where did they find the purse?  I am amazed it was found SIX MONTHS LATER!

Ray


----------



## charford (Aug 9, 2008)

Police found it. It was stolen in St. Paul and the Minneapolis PD found it.  I would assume they found it during a raid. After I recovered my purse, I stepped outside of the office and searched my purse for my parkhoppers. I found those  , but I also I found someone else's credit card in the purse. I stepped back in the office and returned it. I'm told there's quite the gang of purse thieves in the area in which it was stolen. A bystander saw the thieves take it from my locked car by smashing in the window (I was gone just a couple of minutes) and think that I was followed.  I have darkened windows in the back of my van and you really can't see what's inside. The thieves ignored my laptop and dd's Nintendo DS (which they had to reach over to get my purse) as well as my cell phone. The police say they likely targeted me because I had a toddler in the car. Women will often take the small child, but not their purse if they are going into a school for a short time.


----------



## DG001 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm - now that I think of it, that is true. When I drop off my toddler at daycare, I always leave my purse in the car. There are so many other things to carry!


----------



## laxmom (Aug 13, 2008)

The company that we purchased our passes from sent a photocopy with our tickets and receipt.  I also made my own copy after we signed the back.  If you stay at a Disney resort, I have heard you can have them transferred to your room key which is a hard plastic card.  We keep ours in our Safety Dep. box with our passports.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 13, 2008)

laxmom said:


> ...If you stay at a Disney resort, I have heard you can have them transferred to your room key which is a hard plastic card....



This is true, but only if it is an unused ticket.

Ray


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 13, 2008)

charford said:


> Even though I had the original receipts with the necessary data, Disney couldn't help me because I had purchased them at the resort.



Were your tickets added to your room keys?




> *Here's what AllEars.net states*
> 
> Question
> I bought my Disney tickets from someone other than Disney and put them away for safe keeping. Now I can't find them. What can I do?
> ...


----------

